# does anyone else get a 'bubbling' or a 'gurgling'



## SummerLily

Does anyone else get a bubbling/gurgling feeling/noise at the top of thier stomach ?? 

ive had it for the last few days around the time im eating - so its not hunger pains??? - but its always in the morning never any other time ???

What could it be ??? xx


----------



## ssuchianlo

Yea I get this...it started happening the last couple weeks. It's not painful or anything. I just figured it's from baby growing and my organs shifting out of the way.


----------



## stellargaze

I get a feeling like this in my stomach all of the time-- makes me really nauseas. Lots of gurgling. Sometimes I confuse it with hunger, but then realise after it's not!


----------



## Star7890

OMG! Ive been waiting for someone to put this! Is yours really high (not where baby is?) Mine feels like theres a worm or something moving about sometimes.. I figured it was my organs shifting about to accomodate! x


----------



## megrenade

yes, I get it too.. feels like I'm going to have diarrhea or something, but I never do :shrug:


----------



## Tiffanah07

I get this too! Love to see yall do to. I wonder what it could be


----------



## bumphenders

As far as im aware, its just your digestive system doing its thing haha. When people aren't pregnant its lower down, but because your LO's push things up thats why it seems higher up. I get it often :)

:flow:


----------



## veganmama

yes lmao. i have no idea what it is


----------



## 1stOne

That's the baby you're feeling hun :thumb up: I wasn't sure when it was happening to me because it was up near my ribs but doc confirmed it for me. I was 15-16 weeks when I first felt movement.


----------



## Star7890

It cant be the baby that high up hun! Especially at 15-16 weeks... if you look on the diagram it shows your uterus height at each stage..


----------



## 1liz9

Interesting diagram. Thanks for posting! Now that I am 21 weeks today I was actually planning on googling to see where the baby was :) Doppler is showing baby right at my belly button now.


----------



## 1stOne

ERConnell said:


> It cant be the baby that high up hun! Especially at 15-16 weeks... if you look on the diagram it shows your uterus height at each stage..

What I meant was it is LO moving around and producing air bubbles. It's first signs of baby movement. Very exciting. Soon you should feel little popcorn pops way down low :)


----------



## avidwriter15

just wait until you eat .. baby moves.. and you find yourself with diarrhea... that's always fun stuff...

I get the bubbles too.. sometimes its gas working its way down from the top and sometimes its baby kicking your stomach making bubbles.. pregnancy is magical..


----------



## JadeEmChar

I get lots of air in my stomach in the morning from laying down so i have lots of uncomfortable gurgling :( It usually passes in the day


----------

